

Wifi Stealer tries common passwords on nearby networks - giladvdn
http://www.wifistealer.com/

======
rawsyntax
Yeah... where's the source code?

------
adrianwaj
It's not going to steal my wallet.dat file instead?

------
creativeone
Is there an iPhone app?

